# Hypothetical Question



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If the World were to "fall apart" and you had to Bug-Out, shelter-in-place, and you could only take one item, what would it be? (besides food, clothing, weapons') those items should be ready to go anyway.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Water filter


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

pack of 20 Bic lighters. I'm not good with 2 sticks


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

As in 1 non-essential item?

It's dark but fair....some sort of suicide pill. There is a point at which surviving the end times isn't worth it. Sometimes death is the kindest outcome. Surviving at all costs is overrated when it comes to the special hell humans have the ability to create for each other.

Its a measure of extreme last resort but I've always wondered why bug-out culture doesn't recognize many such situations end with the most ruthless elements of society surviving and even thriving. I know folks who bought rifles to protect long distance perimeters in these survival situations and the only thing I can think is, who wants to live like that?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My "bug out kit" bag. Thats one item... comprised of many items .

I am putting together a small emergency kit to throw in whatever vehicle we are are. Typically we have alot of first aid gear, just never seem to take any with us for a quick ride... because "hey, we're only going for a quick ride". Problem with that, is ya never know when you will need it.

I had bought, and this arrived last night (the orange one).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tactical-E...var=425119007995&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Gathering up small items to fill it. I have an arm/leg/wrist splint, military surplus trauma bandages, steri-strips, hockey tape, knife, alcohol, pain meds, light, knife etc etc. The bag is small enough we should be able to keep it with us more often.

I tell my family, I dont know if any of us might need it, but we could come across someone else who needs it. Stuff happens...

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

gdog said:


> Water filter


I'm with Gdog--nice to have clean water on demand.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Scriptures


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of whiskey, to be used as barter/trade later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Already in a state of shelter-in-place and I'm sure with a hand-wringing curfew imposed now, so what we already have...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Lots of whiskey, to be used as barter/trade later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a case of cheap Vodka set aside for that purpose and for sterilizing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I have a case of cheap Vodka set aside for that purpose and for sterilizing.


Ya, ditto.

I dont drink nor does my wife... yet she was onboard with getting some alcohol for medicinal purposes / barter or whatever. It was pretty hilarious when we stopped off at the State Liquor Store and she was looking around to see if anyone would recognize her. I told she is NOT going to run into the Bishop here... She still didnt come in the store with me LMAO.

Got a variety of a few things, Jack, Crown and cheap vodka. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> If the World were to "fall apart" and you had to Bug-Out, shelter-in-place, and you could only take one item, what would it be? (besides food, clothing, weapons') those items should be ready to go anyway.


If there is one thing that was patently obvious some months back, is that bugging out to public land is a bad idea. I'd shelter in place.



gdog said:


> Water filter


Assuming food , layers, and weapons (to include knife) isn't part of the criteria, then most definatley a water filter. Cannot survive without water.


----------

